# new weed f/l



## rosquared (Jun 6, 2007)

i NEED eyeliner.  i really do.  my eyes need the definition that is usually supplied by blacktrack fluidline.  i just got new weed from my cco and unfortunately, it does not provide any definition since it is too close to my skintone - lol no i'm not green - it's just that my skintone is almost as dark as the liner!  does anyone else have this problem with it?  is there a trick to use it that i don't know about?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know about New Weed, but I've had to apply several coats of some of the f/ls before it looked good on me, like the coppery one (I forget what it's called). Even then, it's subtle, because it's close to my skin tone. On a friend of mine who's much paler, it really pops, but on me, it's there but not that prominent.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 6, 2007)

Well usually what I do is pair it with other eyeliners that compliment the color.  I have Auto Orange, and I pair it with molten sol and point black.  That way there is something a little lighter and something darker to go with it.
Maybe what you could do is smudge a darker base like Inkspill on and then put New Weed on top (just a little smudged so the darker base can make it look darker).

Other than that you might want to use it for a different purpose than a dark eye definer, use it to open your eyes.  Lighter color or colors more like your skin will make your eyes look bigger.  If I don't want to layer colors, then I will use Molten Sol or Auto Orange to open my eyes and make them look bigger instead.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not familiar with that one.


----------

